# Custom built Plow Truck...



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

So, I chose a 1995 Dodge 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel to be the truck...Gotta Luvv the Engine!! Regular cab, Auto trans...The plow will be a Fisher..8' old school HD H series blade. Hybrid Meyer EZ mount with a Fisher push beam welded on to mount the blade. Fisher Old school headgear modified to fit the EZ Mount tubes. Monarch Hydraulic pack mounted somewhere on the truck with up front couplers for the cylinders. New plow lights, Fisher style...Whelen Patriot Low Profile with Alleys and center floods mounted on a Back Rack. A new set of rubber...Probably Goodyear Silent Armor A/T's. A 4" straight exhaust, a couple other engine mods. A beefed front end with some nice springs and steering parts. Hmmmm...All plow parts are being stripped, sandblasted, primed, painted, with all new bolts, trip springs, pins, etc. I will post pics of her when she is done but in the meantime...Lets hear the opinions....The past couple years I didn't have a plow truck, and we really didn't have much snow... I'm building a sweet truck this year... WE BETTER GET A BLIZZARD HERE IN NORTH JERSEY THIS TIME....


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I love plow projects sounds like you got the idea but we got to see the in progress pics. We all have been down and dirty under the truck and full of dirt and grease. So lets see the real work pics.:waving:


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

*heres the pics I got so far..*

The truck..








Stripped and Blasted blade ready for primer








Primed blade








New base angle...this hurt the pocket but Oh Well...









I'm waiting for a bunch of stuff to arrive in the mail. I will keep the pics coming of the project


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is the primed Meyer EZ mount frame with a Fisher pushbeam welded on.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks like a very clean fab job, and very nice. I do think Meyer has always been behind the times though in their mounting systems. You do have a very quick removal of the headgear, though. I like it!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

SWEET nice job so far looks like you got the stuff on track. paints great.....looks like that plow is in good condition saves some headache down the road


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice work shop man and the plow is coming along nicely can't wait for the final product


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

startin to look good....


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

The second picture almost looks CAT yellow, but the first is much brighter. What's the color??


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I am using All-Pro oil base industrial finishes....Safety Yellow. It matches the new Fisher base angle pretty darn good! I will be applying the 3rd coat today, then it will dry over the weekend. The paint takes a good couple days to fully cure in between coats. Next week I will start to re-assemble the blade with all new parts and install the frame onto the truck. The Monarch hydraulic unit should be arriving anyday! Here is my 1st snow dance for the year...xysport !!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That thing looks tough, it does look cat yellow lol.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Keep up the pics!!!!!! very nice!!

what did you use to move that blade around with btw?


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;408063 said:


> Keep up the pics!!!!!! very nice!!
> 
> what did you use to move that blade around with btw?


Our Back Hoe...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks!! I have that same 8Ft. style section as you do, just on a MM1 headgear. Today we took the headgear off so we can re-do the blade like you did! Yours came out awesome!


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;408302 said:


> Thanks!! I have that same 8Ft. style section as you do, just on a MM1 headgear. Today we took the headgear off so we can re-do the blade like you did! Yours came out awesome!


Thanks! The Blade was an original Minute Mount. I got the blade, a complete conventional frame from I dunno what, and the Meyer EZ mount all from the same local shop used. This week starts assembly of the blade and then I can move onto the truck. I can't wait to get the truck frame fitted and the Oldschool Fisher headgear fabbed up to fit the Meyer EZ mount. It's gonna be mean lookin'!


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahhhh...The finished blade !! And mounted lower frame... I think I might need to shorten the A-frame on the plow...It sticks out a little far... These are Hi-Rez pics prom my digital camera. The other pics were taken with my phone...


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

im impressed.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

A slight picture of some of the shop...Digg the stainless Air-Flo for our 450 Superduty...


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Headgear Time...


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to sleeve the inside of the tubes with another 2" OD heavy wall pipe for extra beef... I also have some metal removal to do to make it look better and some gusseting in key spots...I might use the Meyer Light risers to bring the lights up another 3" or I'll fabricate something to bring them up even higher....I'm also going to install 2 HD shackles for giggles.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

nice welds man! they look great!! awesome job with the setup, make sure you post pics of the finished product too! - Nick


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Impressive, especially the hammer for a lift piston! The paint job on the plow & the assembly is top notch. Since I couldn't have fabricated anything like that, this isn't a critique at all. However, if I may.... it looked from the initial truck picture that your mount hung pretty low, and that it may have been that way to account for the headgear. That said, the headgear is extremely lower than it would normally be (as you know with needing to raise the lights). Wouldn't it have made more sense to raise the headgear to allow more plow lift, and at the same time raise the lower Fisher plow mount to make for better clearance? I'm not even thinking about someone offroading with that truck; I can see a problem with many on-road situations.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

The actual height of the headgear won't matter... the stroke of the hydraulic piston will still lift the plow the same height. The only thing I will need to do is shorten the lift chains to accommodate the lower headgrear. As for the pushbeam...I welded it directly to where the factory Meyer ears were so it is the same height as the stock Meyer setup. I hooked up to the blade verify location and it will work on the lower hole of the A-frame. However, the blade is out further than normal from the truck so that is going to increase the weight on the front end. How much is it going to drop? I dunno until I get the hydraulics hooked up to lift the blade and find out. I might have to shorten the A-frame and relocate the mounting ears forward to shorten it and slightly lower so I can use the middle hole and still have proper attack angle.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Mounted a fisher blade to a Meyers power pack about 6 years ago. Had the same issue of to much blade in front of the truck making it nose heavy. Insted of shorting the A frame I decided to re work the Mounting kit where the blade attatches to truck.
Ended up grinding all the welds off the addition and the ears off the Fisher I beam, thus eliminating the 6-7"added to the front of the truck where the blade attaches. Plus this will also remove a little front end weight from the truck.

Nice fabrication and good luck in finding a mountain of white gold!!payup 

DAFF


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahhhh, I'm going to lift the front of the truck 3" and that will get my frame to the proper height! It will also level the truck...:bluebounc


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

The lights are not hooked up yet...they are just stuck through the grill to keep them from dangling until I wire them. I thought I would cover that before someone said I couldn't open my hood The lights ended up a little higher than I liked but I'm not redoing it. Plus I figured when the blade is up and angled, I'll still clear the high side witch is a good thing.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Actually, it doesn't look too much higher than it would have been with a stock mount. You definitely get points for the cleanest fab job! Too bad you didn't use the new Intensifiers


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is the Monarch pump mounted under the hood on the pass. side fender where the factory air box use to sit. I need to get a smaller cone style air filter and fab a heat shield for it to make everything work nicer...This picture is old, as of today the pump is hooked up and working. I am using the "Blue" fluid because I get it for free. Aeroquip 5700 PSI hydraulic hoses and fittings.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

That thing is looking pretty sweet, what did you do to the blade to get that nice looking finish on it. Did it take a lot of prep work?


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Wicked I was woundering how much that hydro pump setup, set you back. I Am installing a old style fisher plow on my 1993 F-250 diesel and I can't seem to find the old pump and brakets. The electric setup you have there will work real well for me in my case. Let me know


Shane


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello, I grabbed it off of Ebay for 620.00 shipped from Pathfinder Snowplows. I love it. No freeze ups with it being under the hood. Simple to install... Find a location for it, drill 2 holes, bolt on, hook up 2 battery cables and run the controls to the cab. I'll have more pics to follow this week...BTW... Storks Auto on Ebay I think might have the underhood hydro kit for the 7.3.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

the old fisher push plates in the bed of your truck look like mine for 73-87-91 gm solid axle trucks. 

and the build looks good. only thing i see a problem with is i think you might need more bracing for the fisher to myers bracket. those fishers weigh 725-750 just the plow/aframe. and there is a lot going on in this mount area. mabye i just couldnt pic out the bracing if you did install it.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

sweetk30;421021 said:


> the old fisher push plates in the bed of your truck look like mine for 73-87-91 gm solid axle trucks.
> 
> and the build looks good. only thing i see a problem with is i think you might need more bracing for the fisher to myers bracket. those fishers weigh 725-750 just the plow/aframe. and there is a lot going on in this mount area. mabye i just couldnt pic out the bracing if you did install it.


You are correct on the extra bracing. The rear bracing is not installed yet. I still need to locate the Meyer parts to bolt on but I think Storks has them. Heres a couple pics of the BackRack and Whelen Patriot install. I fabbed the light bracket and welded the bolts to prevent theft! 4 corner strobes and 2 center LED's...pretty damn bright ! I also fabbed the Backrack mounting brackets. I didn't want to raise the box another 2" so I just used some angle..


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

90% finished...I still have to install the pedestal for the plow controls and install the rear braces for the frame. Then I'm installing new ultra duty coil springs with 2" steel spacers..Then a week before the 1st snowfall...the new tires will go on. Oh' yea...install the cutting edge. I am putting 2 quick video clips of the Whelen Patriot in the video section.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Installed new HD springs and Rancho 9000XL shocks today. I netted 3" of lift exactly what I needed for the plow frame height. Now the truck sits nice and level, maybe a tad higher in the front.:bluebounc


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks real nice. This project has come a long way, im sure you glad its pretty much finished so you can get out there and use it. Those tires sure do look teeny now!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;424861 said:


> Those tires sure do look teeny now!


Some 285s or 305s would look perfect on there.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I got brand new 265/75 R16 Toyo 10 ply Open Country A/T's waiting to go on. I just getting the most I can out of whats on there!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks nice. What was your deciding factor for replacing the base angle? Worn down to the gussets underneath? 

Is the hammer (post #20) for chipping ice or applying down pressure?


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

nice set up should be RED LOL


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comment but X to the RED..LOL The old base angle was worn down to 1/2" from the cutting edge holes. The spring bars were worn through the holes and it had a bend in it. So, considering I plan to use this blade for the foreseeable seasons...I figured just splurge now and get it over with. I have a 1/2" thick cutting edge I have to bolt on and I plan on useing skis to prevent wear as much as possible. The skis and cutting edge will all grind down as one so it will still scrape but should last alot longer than just useing the edge with no skis.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks great, a few things to keep in mind, (1) the dowel pin fix (2) the 4" str8 pipe may piss off a few customers in the wee hours of the morn/night (3) keep the body rust checked (under coated) the truck will last a very long time that way (4) those 2nd gen, front ends suck, my 01' is a brute and eats through track bars and other front end parts, try D.S.S. or Solid Steele steering products for the steering brace and 3rd Gen. track bar up grade, I was able to do the 3rd gen track bar with some mods to my 01' but was not able to use the stablizer on it. I would consider a kit if someone made them to go back to a leaf front end like the 1st gens on these trucks. These really are good trucks with amazing engines, there's nothing like pushing big piles with an inline.

 Kirk


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

kah68;425119 said:


> Looks great, a few things to keep in mind, (1) the dowel pin fix (2) the 4" str8 pipe may piss off a few customers in the wee hours of the morn/night (3) keep the body rust checked (under coated) the truck will last a very long time that way (4) those 2nd gen, front ends suck, my 01' is a brute and eats through track bars and other front end parts, try D.S.S. or Solid Steele steering products for the steering brace and 3rd Gen. track bar up grade, I was able to do the 3rd gen track bar with some mods to my 01' but was not able to use the stablizer on it. I would consider a kit if someone made them to go back to a leaf front end like the 1st gens on these trucks. These really are good trucks with amazing engines, there's nothing like pushing big piles with an inline.
> 
> Kirk


 Thanks for all the comments, Everyone! #1 KDP Killed! #2 I do have a Flowmaster muffler on it..and I'm only doing large commercial lots. #3 The rockers have already begun so I will replace the rusty panels next summer. #4 When it comes time to replace front end parts...I will do it Right the 1st time! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

*She is Finally ready to push mountains of snow!!*

Well Folks, It's been a long road since my 1st post on Sept. 21st, LOL but this plow build is just about wrapped up. The tires are installed, the frame braces are on with all grade 8 hardware, The cutting edge is on...All thats really left is the plow whips.

Estimated hours of Labor - 65 hours

Costs..

Plow blade and Fisher frame - 550.00
Meyer EZ mount frame - 400.00
Monarch pump - 600.00
New base angle - 525.00
Trip springs and pins - 125.00
Lift cylinder - 75.00
Paint and supplies - 150.00
Plow lights - 100.00
Hoses and fittings - Freebie
Cutting edge - Freebie
Plow skis - Freebie
Total Plow Costs = 2525.00

Whelen Patriot LFL - 300.00
BackRack - 60.00 - Ebay Score !
Tires - 650.00
Coil springs - 200.00
Rancho 9000XL shocks - 200.00
2" lift spacers - 85.00
Poly front end bushings - 50.00
Total Truck Costs = 1545.00

Grand Total = 4070.00$

















Plow down...








Plow up...Very little front end drop !


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Blade looks like new, good job. I really like the coulor of that truck, you just don't see 2 tone trucks anymore.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

I love that setup! Nice and bullet proof! 
I may just steal some ideas from your build If i put a blade on my truck. The only major change I'd like is run the hydraulics off the PTO pump from the truck. Not sure how cost effective this is, though. 
Once again great job on the project, you take great pride on your work! 
Best of luck this year, 
Mike.tymusic


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

It's been over a year and into the second snow season. Even though we had nothing but bull ^$$#$ storms.. the truck and plow have paid for themselves and I'm way into the green ! I honestly did not think my headgear was going to hold up and I thought it would collapse forward from the weight of the heavy Fisher bouncing down the road...Well, It's so heavy ...it don't bounce and everything is solid ! wesport Thanks for all the comments !


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

looks good, you do nice work....wish i had enough time to do all that..


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Wicked,
Great job, plow looks brand new. FYI if you put a piece of 1/2 flat stock bewteen the blade and the trip edge you will never wear down to the springs, now is the time to go it!


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm plowing with almost the same truck.

My KDP has a barricade and I guess I'm guilty of the 4" strait pipe too. Been plowing with the pipe for 3 years and no one has said a thing. It just sounds like a lot of power, not like an annoying V8 gas engine.

And you will have track bar problems plowing. All that shock and force is applied to that little ball joint. You can do the 03 conversion or buy a Thuren bar like I did. The Thuren bar is adjustable too for your lift. Instead of a ball joint, it uses a Heim joint.


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice truck & plow! 
Seems to me the cutting edge on the plow should be longer so you don't wear out the "base angle" & just change the cutting edge as needed.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

That is the old style cuttinge edge on the Fisher shown. As the blade wears into the trip edge (base angle), the trip edge will also wear down and then you will wear into the bottom of the springs, that is why I suggest the flat stock. However he is one of us the very few and smart Fisher owners that actually run shoes on thier plows. If you repalce shoes with the cutting edges at the same time, you will see a longer life out of both. He has a great set up, but he should put the washers on his shoes before the they get clipped off in a pot hole. Either way its a great job


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

snow game;717654 said:


> Wicked,
> Great job, plow looks brand new. FYI if you put a piece of 1/2 flat stock bewteen the blade and the trip edge you will never wear down to the springs, now is the time to go it!


Are you saying install 1/2" stock between the base angle and moldboard? Changing the attack angle of the base angle? I thought of trying to do something like this... It does sound like a good idea.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

You're missing the safety chain provision.

I'll draw it in red...


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

timmy1;719069 said:


> You're missing the safety chain provision.
> 
> I'll draw it in red...


I didn't miss it. It doesn't work on my build. The chain would be on too much of a forward angle pulling the headgear forward If i was to use it. I'm sure it would've worked but I wasn't crazy about it so I took the chain off.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice job. hope your getting some good plowing outta it this year.


----------



## mustangEd (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome build,
The rig looks great, seems well thought out.
How does the Monarch unit work, are you satisfied with it?
What model did you install, are the controls user-friendly?
Again excellent job on the build.

Ed


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

The Monarch unit is awesome. I wish it was a little faster but I'm happy with it. No issues.
I used the rocker switches that came with the pump for a little while but converted to old school Meyer twin toggles. I like those controls the best. The Monarch is an M-3593.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes wicked, You will be surprised a the dif. it makes, if you don't have the square stock you could use rebar, but the square looks better, just tack it in place. Don't forget to put the washers on your feet before you loose them to a pot hole!


----------

